# Now they are both sick



## GeneaD (Oct 17, 2011)

Called 3 vets this morning. Waiting on someone to call us back. I am so scared. Now Lemby is sick. Won't eat, swaying a little on his feet and sweating. He just looks miserable. Tango ate a little but still doesn't feel well. I can't believe how hard it is to get a hold of a vet. What could this be?

Genea


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 17, 2011)

i dont no have you just got in some new hay

but this sounds very sad and upsetting for you

hope all turns out well sending prays and a big hug for you


----------



## GeneaD (Oct 17, 2011)

Got new hay about a week ago. From the same person we always get it from but it was from a new cutting.


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 17, 2011)

:salute hope thats what it is have you tryed or heard of giving horses straight red cordail

suringr about 50mls in there mouth works a treat..if thay have a upset belly that will work

no harm in trying i used it on my stallion who had diariaha and was acting colicy the next day he was fine


----------



## Marty (Oct 17, 2011)

I have no idea what could be wrong so just throwing some things out there for you: What is growing in your yard? If you have leaves or acorns they can be poisonous. Poison plants and things like that should be treated with activated charcoal if that is the case. Right now I have stupid mushrooms growing in one of my fields and acorns in my barnyard that are driving me crazy. He could also have the grass staggers from your hay. Call your hay man and see if he sprayed it with anything. If it is alfalfa hay it could have blister beetles in it.

I'm so sorry about this and hope a vet will get there soon. I hate it when you can't even get a vet to return a call. Best wishes.


----------



## GeneaD (Oct 17, 2011)

Took Lembys Temp and it is 101.1 He is breathing heavy, sweating and he just fell down. I'm scared to death and getting so angry that I can't get a hold of a vet. Is there anything I can do for him? Anyone?

Genea


----------



## GeneaD (Oct 17, 2011)

THe vet can't get here until after 4. He said to get him up and into the building. How do we get him up without hurting him? We can't make him get up


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh my! If you can't get him try to get him on his sternum and prop him up with hay or straw bales.

Sounds like something toxic that he ate. Call the vet back and tell them this is an emergency and see if they can come faster.


----------



## Eagle (Oct 17, 2011)

I am praying that you find a vet soon.


----------



## GeneaD (Oct 17, 2011)

My husband and I just aren't strong enough to get him up. He won't try to stand at all and we are afraid we are going to hurt him by pulling and tugging. We finally got a hold of our dog vet and he is coming out. He does farm animals too but it's mostly dogs and cats. If he ate something toxic what can the vet do?

Genea


----------



## Eagle (Oct 17, 2011)

My cat/dog vet was the only 1 I could find last week when Eagle was very sick with ulcers. He was surprisingly prepared and very helpful so I will keep praying for you.


----------



## GeneaD (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you. We can use the prayers : ) I'm just so scared right now and feel so helpless.

Genea


----------



## cretahillsgal (Oct 17, 2011)

You mentioned in your other post that he was picking up the falling leaves. What kind of leaves are they?

After reading through everything, I would tend to think either poisoning from the leaves or hypocalcemia. Does he look like he has "hiccups"?


----------



## GeneaD (Oct 17, 2011)

cretahillsgal said:


> You mentioned in your other post that he was picking up the falling leaves. What kind of leaves are they?
> 
> After reading through everything, I would tend to think either poisoning from the leaves or hypocalcemia. Does he look like he has "hiccups"?
> 
> ...


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 17, 2011)

Not sure but once one of my guys ate something bad and he was staggering and falling down, the vet tubed him with something, it was so many years ago, back in the 1980's that I don't recall what it was. But, it could be a virus or something too, it will take a vet to diagnose him. Good luck, hope the vet gets there soon.


----------



## Zipper (Oct 17, 2011)

Thinking of you guys. Wish I could come and help you.


----------



## JAX (Oct 17, 2011)

Probably not whats happening but have you checked his feet for temperature? Check another horse first to see if there is a noticable difference. Check the back hooves first and then check the front hoves, are they noticably warmer? If he is having a laminitis or founder episode then he will not want to get up because his feet are in extreeme pain. Like I said before probably not the problem, but doesnt hurt to check. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## SampleMM (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm sending up some prayers for your two minis. I'm thinking the leaves could still be the problem. I would keep trying to get him sternal and propped up as someone else suggested. They can endure quite a bit of being pulled and dragged as evidenced by many broodmares that have to be"manhandled" in order to get their foals out. Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## midnight star stables (Oct 17, 2011)

Sending prayers... So scary


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 17, 2011)

Sending prayers


----------



## Sandy B (Oct 17, 2011)

I am sending prayers as well.


----------



## GeneaD (Oct 17, 2011)

SampleMM said:


> I'm sending up some prayers for your two minis. I'm thinking the leaves could still be the problem. I would keep trying to get him sternal and propped up as someone else suggested. They can endure quite a bit of being pulled and dragged as evidenced by many broodmares that have to be"manhandled" in order to get their foals out. Good luck and please keep us posted.


The vet came and gave him a shot of penicillin and banamine. I don't think he knows what's wrong with Lemby. He's not doing good at all. He has been down all day. The vet said as long as he isn't rolling then leave him down because he is in no condition to stand. He started groaning and kicking his legs and shaking. My husband got him calmed down but I don't think he's going to make it. I can't stand watching him like this. I don't know what to do. Tango still won't eat his hay or grain but he'll come in the yard and eat grass, so we've been letting him do that. If your horse has been poisoned what do you do for them?


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 17, 2011)

OMG! Is the equine vet still coming after 4? I hope so. Do you have any mineral oil? Can you try to syringe it into his mouth? Pleas try to keep him on his sternum with the hay bales or straw bales. You can try to get him up if needed buy one person pulling his neck straight out with a lead and another person pulling his tail to the side and then up, but if he is in the sternum position and it's not raining I would leave him outside in the paddock. If he is on his side you may need to turn him every two hours. If he's not drinking the vet may need to hydrate him. If he does ask the vet to leave you some fluids to give sub Q, (under the skin), every hour or so if they don't do IV. This doesn't sound good, and I don't want to worry you any more then you already are, so I hope you can get an equine vet out soon.

Where are you located, what state?


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Oct 17, 2011)

IMO he needs to get up, by some type of brace or something. I think it must be the leaves too. This is something major and what the vet did wasn't enough. Blood work needs to be run first of all. I think thats the only way you going to be able to determine what exactly needs to be treated for. I would get a second opinion and I know your having a hard time getting ahold of your vet, but if you can afford it you may have to get him to a university. Don't worry about hurting him if you are picking him up. You are trying to save his life he will get over it if he makes it.

I pray that everything comes out all right but something needs to be done now.


----------



## barnbum (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh my gosh how terribly scary and heart breaking... I don't know what to offer except prayers.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 17, 2011)

Your profile doesn't say where you are located, some of us are more then willing to help you, becuase you need it. I'm in Maryland, but willing to help if I can and not too far. I'm sure there are others. I'm hoping your equine vet gets there soon or you can get him up. If you can't at least turn him. While waiting try the mineral oil or metamucil, something to coat his tummy and digestrive tract. Maybe Dr. Taylor will log on to help. I had a horse go down for over a week and with supportive care, straw bales and turning we were Ok. But the vet is your best bet.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Oct 17, 2011)

All I know is to send you prayers.




ray


----------



## Marty (Oct 17, 2011)

What is your town and state please?


----------



## topnotchminis (Oct 17, 2011)

Sending prayers


----------



## kaykay (Oct 17, 2011)

Check for nightshade too. I cant remember when it grows but I am thinking someones horse got it this time of year a couple years ago.

Clinical signs for nightshade

Clinical signs vary with irritant effect caused by the intact glycoalkaloid or saponin, and the nervous effects of the alkaloid. Irritant effects include hypersalivation, anorexia, severe gastrointestinal disturbances, with diarrhea that is often early and hemorrhagic. The nervous effects include apathy, drowsiness, depression, confusion, progressive muscular weakness, numbness, dilated pupils, trembling, labored breathing, nasal discharge, rapid heartbeat, weak pulse, bradycardia, central nervous system depression, and incoordination, often accompanied by paralysis of the rear legs. Coma may occur without other nervous signs. High doses may cause intestinal stasis and constipation. Hemolysis and anemia, possibly a result of saponins, have been reported, with renal failure in severe cases. Terminal signs include unconsciousness, shock, paralysis, coma, circulatory and respiratory depression, and death. The course varies from sudden death to 3-4 days of illness which may terminate in death or recovery. in less acutely poisoned animals, there may be yellow discoloration of the skin in unpigmented areas, weakness, incoordination, tremors of the rear legs, anemia, rapid heart rate and bloat.

I know some tube charcoal down them to absorb toxicities.

Did the vet pull a blood sample? you really need to pull blood to see what is happening.

Also check for epm, west nile etc.

Sending prayers


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 17, 2011)

I just got in from feeding my guys, No news? I hope all is not lost! I'm so worried.

Please people put where you live in your profile so others can help you in your time of need. Hopfully we will hear something soon, I'm so worried! Got to go make buscuits for dinner, I'll check back in a few.


----------



## GeneaD (Oct 17, 2011)

We finally got a hold of an equine vet and he is coming but it's been over 2 hours since we called him. I hope he gets here soon. I'm in Southwest Va. I live about 7 miles from Big Stone Gap. Va. We tried again to get him to stand and we finally got him up but couldn't hold him and he went back down. He's bad and I'm afraid he's going to die. I can't afford the University. Things have been rough for us like everyone else and money is tight. I've got no one here to help me turn him and stuff like that after my husband goes back to work. I don't know what to do. He hasn't drank anything today or eaten


----------



## GeneaD (Oct 17, 2011)

GeneaD said:


> We finally got a hold of an equine vet and he is coming but it's been over 2 hours since we called him. I hope he gets here soon. I'm in Southwest Va. I live about 7 miles from Big Stone Gap. Va. We tried again to get him to stand and we finally got him up but couldn't hold him and he went back down. He's bad and I'm afraid he's going to die. I can't afford the University. Things have been rough for us like everyone else and money is tight. I've got no one here to help me turn him and stuff like that after my husband goes back to work. I don't know what to do. He hasn't drank anything today or eaten


Vet still isn't here. My husband just called him and he's not even on his way yet. Oh my god, my baby's gonna die out there like that. I can't take this anymore


----------



## barnbum (Oct 17, 2011)

GeneaD said:


> Vet still isn't here. My husband just called him and he's not even on his way yet. Oh my god, my baby's gonna die out there like that. I can't take this anymore


UGH!!! What the heck is it??









ray


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh NO I feel your pain, is there anyone in South West Va. that can help her? Hoping the vet gets there soon, can you bed him down where he is laying and get him at least on his sternmum and prop him up. if you need to turn him attach ropes to his pasterns on the down side and get two people to each pull on a rope and turn him over, he needs to be turned to prevent sores, and to be on his sternum to breath and not to damage his lungs.

Thank you for keeping us posted as I know I'm not the only one worried. Wish you were closer I could come help, but pleas don't feel bad about not having enough money to take him to university, I'm in the same boat. This economy is the pits.


----------



## Lori W (Oct 17, 2011)

Even though there may not be any miniature horse people nearby, what about large horse people? We all love equines, no matter the size. Maybe someone nearby can help you - even just to give you moral support. Sending continuous prayers for you and your babies!


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm so very sorry this is happening to you - it does sound like some kind of poisoning. Really hope your vet gets there soon, there is nothing worse than having to watch a special anmial suffering and not being able to do anything for him.

I'm sending prayers and also hoping that there is a forum member near enough to get to you to help you both emotionally and phsically.

Just wish we could do something!


----------



## GeneaD (Oct 17, 2011)

I want to thank you all for you help. It means so much to me. Lemby just passed away. I'm devastated. My heart is breaking right now. I feel like it's my fault because I couldn't do anything for him while waiting on a vet to come. I don't know what we are going to do about Tango. I don't want another horse and he will be so lonely without Lemby. I know they aren't suppose to be alone.


----------



## sfmini (Oct 17, 2011)

I am so sorry, I hope the vet can do something for Tango.

What a terrible day for you. Now is not the time to decide yes or no to another horse, give yourself some time to heal before you decide one way or the other.


----------



## CMC (Oct 17, 2011)

I just saw this thread and am simply astounded. You certainly did the best you could and have no reason to blame yourself for anything. I can imagine your heartbrake. Mother Marija always says that *when we love we open ourselves to hurt. But it is better to love and get hurt than never to love**.*

* *

*Sending you lots of hugs and asking God to comfort you. *


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh how awful for you and your precious horse to suffer for want of a vet to come out and help. This is just to horrable to understand. I'm so sorry for your lose and the pain you have had to endure. Now is not the time to even think about another horse, just concentrate on the one you have left and getting him treated, and your own emotions. it will take some time to even begin to get over your grief. So sorry. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## barnbum (Oct 17, 2011)

GeneaD said:


> I want to thank you all for you help. It means so much to me. Lemby just passed away. I'm devastated. My heart is breaking right now. I feel like it's my fault because I couldn't do anything for him while waiting on a vet to come. I don't know what we are going to do about Tango. I don't want another horse and he will be so lonely without Lemby. I know they aren't suppose to be alone.







:No-Sad This is just so sad. I am so sorry for all that's happened--so fast--so terrible--so frustrating--100% heart-breaking. HUGS.


----------



## midnight star stables (Oct 17, 2011)

I am SO sorry that no one was able to help... How devastating... Sending prayers to you.


----------



## kaykay (Oct 17, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Know that sometimes no matter what we do we lose them.

Please check your pastures for poison hemlock, nightshade etc.

Also if you suspect anything with the other horse have a blood sample drawn. Its usually not real pricey but can give the vet a heads up on what is happening.

Years ago we lost our precious tiny. Even at the University they couldnt figure out what happened. She was tested for everything under the sun. Even the necropsy gave no answers. Sometimes we never know.

Hugs

Kay


----------



## GeneaD (Oct 17, 2011)

sfmini said:


> I am so sorry, I hope the vet can do something for Tango.
> 
> What a terrible day for you. Now is not the time to decide yes or no to another horse, give yourself some time to heal before you decide one way or the other.


I couldn't go through this again. I know I'll never want another horse. I can't afford another one anyway. I don't want Tango to be lonely and depressed. If he isn't happy then I'll have to rehome him which is something that I never thought I'd do. But I'd do it for him..

Thank you all again. I'm touched by how caring you all are.

Genea


----------



## horsenut50 (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. This was not your fault, sometimes things are just in God's hands. (((hugs to you))) Hope your other little guy is going to be okay. Many prayers going out to him.


----------



## GeneaD (Oct 17, 2011)

I just looked up a picture of nightshade. I pulled something out of the hay that had big green berries on it kind of like the ones in the picture. I wonder if it's the same thing?


----------



## Miniv (Oct 17, 2011)

It won't bring your fellow back, but do some searching on line about what you found in the hay. It may save your other little guy.

My heart goes out to you in your sorrow. I do hope you find out what caused his death. Bless you.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Oct 17, 2011)

I am so so sorry. I know how hard it is.


----------



## SHANA (Oct 17, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know how you feel as I went through something similar with a miniature stallion. He ate something he shouldn't have and it caused him to get botulism. Even with a great vet who came everyday and only charged for his materials he died a week later in my arms. Was really hard and I thought no other stallion could ever replace him, years later I have my dream stallion, my heart horse and he will live with me for hopefully many many years. His name is Oneka's Devil After Dark, here is a picture of us together.



. As for finding a friend for your other mini, goats are good company, though you can always find a small pony, or even a mini at the local auction inexpensively or maybe even adopt one from a rescue like CMHR. Just a thought.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm so very sorry about Lemby.

Don't make any decisions about Tango or another horse for a little while. Give yourself some time to grieve and then you may feel differently. I did--there was a time, right after I lost my favorite cat, our Himalayan, I vowed that I was never going to have any more cats--when our other cats were gone, that was it, I wasn't going to do that any more. Well, some time after than I was walking past this little pet store & there were free kittens in the window....I came home with one. Don't ask me how many cats I have now...I still break my heart over each & every one that passes, but I do love having them & they live good lives here. Horses too--it hurts to lose one, but I still have them.

Don't blame yourself. No matter what you did there may have been no help for Lemby. Sometimes there just isn't anything you can do. Perhaps it was a poison--maybe that branch of berries you have is what caused it--but something like that in the hay is so easy to miss and once the horse eats a lethal amount (which is not very much really) it's too late in some cases. It may not be that at all--though poison does seem likely since both horses were affected. But, sometimes some symptoms can point to a number of things. All you can do is guess & hope you give the right treatment, but when they fail so fast there simply isn't time for tests.

I'm just so, so sorry for your loss. I hope Tango feels better real soon.


----------



## topnotchminis (Oct 17, 2011)

I am so sorry.......


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm so, so sorry...


----------



## Marty (Oct 17, 2011)

During a bad drought a few years ago a hay farmer we were not familiar with sold my friend and I some hay he said was bermuda. I knew right away as soon as I saw it, it was no such thing and it was also full of berries. My friend sent it to be analyzed for $20.00 and it was crab grass with poison deadly nightshade. If we fed it and our horses became sick that man would have had a huge law suit on his hands. I hope you get your hay checked out too just in case.

Please accept my condolences. I am very sorry you and your horses have been put through this. Keep Lemby close and give him lots of hugs.


----------



## SampleMM (Oct 17, 2011)

My heart breaks for you. I am so sorry for your loss. Please know that you did everything you could. I've been in a situation like that before and it is gut wrenching. Cyber hugs to you.....


----------



## Wings (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss





Put aside the green berry thing you found in the hay so you can show the vet when he arrives to check Tango. If you can, open up the rest of the hay and check for similar plants, do it in an area where it won't blow away in case there is somthing else.


----------



## lildrummer (Oct 17, 2011)

So sorry. Please, do not blame yourself! It is no use, and painful. You deserve to be better than that to yourself.

I have lost one, and I still miss, but you will beable to love again!

Lildrummer!


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you can find out what happened and be able to treat the other one. Then I would go look for another vet that is more reliable.

As for your other one being lonely you could try a goat. Of course not the time to think about it but would hate for you to have to give him up.


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 17, 2011)

I am so sorry that you had to go through this. Watching an animal suffer is so awful. Surely yours knew it was loved and that you were doing all you could. God bless you and hopefully in time your heart will mend.


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 17, 2011)

OMG this is just heart braking,,iam so sorry for your loss,,,

and dont blame your self you did everything you could.

how is tango going and does the vet have any ideas of whats going on

i no it sounds strange but do try the red cordial


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm so sorry its heart breaking to feel so helpless. You did everything you could to help without a vet coming. I sure hope your vet has gotten there to check Tango and get to the bottom of this horrible ordeal for you.

Are your vets always so hard to get out?

We were just near your area this weekend in Stuart VA but left to come back to NJ yesterday. Wish we were there to help or at least console you when you needed someone. (((((HUGS))))


----------



## Mona (Oct 17, 2011)

I am soooo VERY terribly sorry for your loss. What a tragic way for you to lose your boy.




Like the others have said, do not blame yourself...you did all you possibly could have, but those vets sure need a a swift kick in the....!!! It was easy for all of us here, to "hear" it in your posts, just how frantic you were with the situation, so I am sure that they must have heard it in your voice on the phone when calling them! I am so sorry that you were treated the way you were, and put off like it was nothing to be concerned with...nothing a shot of pennicillin and banamine wouldn't cure!



I swear sometimes they just do that to make the person think they are getting something for their money or so that if they don;t know, they don't have to admit it!





At the very least, can you maybe have a necropsy done to check for poisoning and then send a bill to the hay guy if it turns out to be that he sold you poisonous hay?? Again, I am so very sorry. (((HUGS)))


----------



## frostedpineminis (Oct 18, 2011)

wondering how tango is doing??? So sorry to read about Lemby, I have been there and I know how bad it hurts, stay strong for Tango, he needs you


----------



## albahurst (Oct 18, 2011)

I, too, send you hugs from across the miles for the loss of your beloved mini.

I am just so saddened by the lack of promptness from your vets. It is just mind-boggling.


----------



## Sandy B (Oct 18, 2011)

OH no! I am so sorry for your loss. It is so hard to watch our babies suffer. You did your best and now you need to put your efforts in to taking care of Tango. I hope you still have the horse vet out and showed him your hay and such and to check on Tango. Sending more prayers your way.


----------



## Lena1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh Genea, I am so sorry. Ive only just come across this thread. My heart is breaking for you. We too have suffered some terrible losses (with prompt vet assistance...cant imagine having to wait so long for one to attend).

PLEASE dont blame yourself yourself, you did everything you could for Lemby. I can understand you not wanting to go through something as horrible as this again. We have come VERY close to throwing in the towel and selling up....Im pretty sure if we face another tragic loss we will be giving up. And you know, IMO it takes great strength to admit that your heart cant handle the losses and to just move on.

I would sit back for a while before making that decision though.

Sending you healing healing prayers xxx


----------



## Eagle (Oct 18, 2011)

I prayed and prayed and I was so hoping for a different ending for you and Lemby. As the others have said you did everything in your power to help but the vet just didn't come. This is not your fault, many of us wouldn't have been able to help him we are not vets.

Just keep close to Tango cos he will need you for comfort and leave all the decisions to later.

Hugs

Renee


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm so very sorry that you lost your little Lemby - I had so hoped and prayed for a different outcome for him.

Those berries you found in the hay do sound suspicious, please keep them and show them to your vet when he (eventually!) comes to check on Tango - remember that if they are poisonous, then others feeding hay from that farm may need to be traced and warned of the danger.

Please share your grief with Tango and offer him comfort, he, too will be missing his friend.

Sending you and Tango ((((HUGS)))) at this tragic and very traumatic time.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Oct 18, 2011)

I am so, so sorry that you and Lemby had to suffer through this. It is horrifying to watch your horse waste away and know there is nothing you could do. I went through this with our gelding just last week. He also apparently ate something toxic - but we still can't figure out what. It presented like red maple toxicity, but there are no red maples around our pasture and the one that we could find in the neighborhood had not started dropping its leaves yet. We are still clueless and I've been watching our other horses like a hawk. I hope you can figure out what happened. As others have said, don't make any hasty decisions right now in your grief. Give yourself some time to heal from this and then decide what to do. You were a good mama to Lemby.

Hugs to you,

Barbara


----------



## barnbum (Oct 18, 2011)

Gosh--if it was from something in the hay, I think it's important for the hay guy to know for the sake of other horses and whatever other animals are eating it. I'm not the suing kind, but certainly feel he needs to be aware of the issue, if that is the issue. Sure seems likely.

I bet you woke up this morning thinking, wishing it was all a nightmare. Hugs.


----------



## minifreishorsefarm (Oct 18, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I cant even being to imagine what you are going through. Prayers for your healing and your other horse to be ok.

Marsha


----------



## Windhaven (Oct 18, 2011)

So VERY SORRY for your loss of Lemby.

You have gone through the hardest thing that animal lovers have to go through. What counts is you were there for Lemby through his last moments. You never gave up trying to help him. Try not to beat yourself up over this. You DID all you could do.

It sounds like it might be your hay. I would take some of your hay and make sure you take all the different kind of weeds you can find in it and weeds in your pasture to your county extension office to have it analized. Unfortunately sometimes we never know what was the cause.

Just to let you know sometimes University visits are cheaper than Equine vet visits. Because students are working on the horses. If this happens again just call them and tell them your situations and ask if they will see the horse and give you a diagnosis and how much it will cost.

I know you don't want another horse but you think Tango needs a buddy. Give yourself time to heal. Get Tango back to good health and if you find out what the problem was and take care of it, you might feel differently later.

Again VERY SORRY for what Lemby and you and husband had to got through.


----------



## REO (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm so deeply sorry!





{{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## GeneaD (Oct 18, 2011)

Thank you all so much. I really appreciate how kind you've been to me. That stupid vet never showed up last night and he's not answering his phone. So we have no vet to come look at Tango. He is still doing the same. He will eat grass but no hay and no grain. I wonder why he'll eat the grass? I asked yesterday but didn't see a response. If they were poisoned, what would the vet do for them? Give them? etc...? Is there anything I can do since I can't get a vet to come here? Also the first vet that came out told my husband to give Lemby and Tango a penicillin shot every day for 5 days. Do you think he should continue to give Tango the shots?

Genea


----------



## 3EagleFarm (Oct 18, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss!



I am praying that your little Tango will be fine!

Big hugs to you!


----------



## 2minis4us (Oct 18, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, it's heartbreaking for sure (((HUGS)))

Maybe you should not feed Tango that hay again ? Why won't the vet come out, does he give you a reason ?


----------



## GeneaD (Oct 18, 2011)

The hay looks and smells good. We went through it this morning and picked out any sticks and briars and just gave him some of the soft grassy part of the hay. Is that ok? He's not eating it though. The vet never gave a reason because we can't get a hold of him. He hasn't answered any of our calls.

Genea


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 18, 2011)

I would continue to allow him to eat the grass as he needs somthing in his tummy. Why did the small animal vet prescribe penn.? Is he running a fever or show any signs of bacterial infection, and swellings in the throat or else where? Do you have any hay replacer pellets that you could water down, maybe offer him some apple or carrot as a treat. You might also go the members page and look for someone in your area to recommend another vet that will come out and knows minis or at least horses. How does his manure look, normal? Some times if they ate something bad the urine will be off color too, so see if you can watch him go. Good luck.


----------



## MeganH (Oct 18, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Praying for you


----------



## 2minis4us (Oct 18, 2011)

I feel awful for you, soooo sorry


----------



## GeneaD (Oct 18, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I would continue with the shots -- the Penicillin can't hurt him, and may help him.
> 
> If he is eating grass, but nothing else at least he's getting 'nature's horse food'. I would also suggest some form of ulcer treatment -- as it would coat his tummy and help ease any discomfort. Perhaps one of the vets would let you pick up some Gastroguard or something similar that you could give him. I know when any of my horses go off their 'feed' I automatically treat for ulcers and have had good results with the treatment within a few days. In his case, it's probably not ulcers, but perhaps his tummy would feel better. Even simple Maalox syringed into him could help.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the advice.



Hay is hard to find around here and no alfalfa that I know of. I'll have my husband stop and get some cubes or pellets. Unfortunately we do not have a trailer. And we called 7 vets yesterday and only one of them were local. Our other local vets don't deal with large animals. The other vets we did get a hold of were as far as 2 hours away so there is no one else to call. Our horse vet won't be back until Nov.

So far Tango hasn't had a fever or shakes. He never got nearly as sick as Lemby. He's out eating grass right now and I've seen him drinking plenty of water. I just gave him some apple, which he loves and he ate those. He also took a couple of bites of grain. My husband is going to stop at a vets office and see if they'll give him some gastroguard. He just looks so lonely and sad out there by himself.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Oct 18, 2011)

This is insane that your vet never even bothered to show up and won't return your calls. I would report him and get his liscense be taken away.

I really want to say Tango may have ulcers. They will show colic like symptoms and get off feed when they are having ulcers but its not uncommon to cointue to eat hay or grass. I would try to get another vet down there, really examine Tango, get some bloodwork done and just see what you are dealing with. Giving the penn. shots shouldn't do any harm but giving banamine if he does have ulcers will make the problem worse so I would hold off with the banamine til you know whats really going on. I just hate to give much advice as we don't know what happened to your other one that made such a drastic decline in health, which I really think was some type of poisoning.


----------



## JAX (Oct 18, 2011)

Contact your feed store and even the vets, they may know of someone in your area who would be willing to pick yall up with their trailer and take yall to the vet. Most horse owners are willing to help if they can. Probably offer them at least gas for the trip?


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 18, 2011)

GeneaD said:


> Thank you for the advice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so terribly sorry you lost your little one. I know what you are going thro, 2 years ago I lost a stallion here who got himself trapped between the rails of a fence sometime during the night and was stuck there while it poured cold rain on him. By morning he was in pretty bad shape. When I called the only vet available to me at the time I was told it was not convenient to come until 6 or 7 hours later and if I thought he was in trouble I should bring him in. When I explained the horse was unable to walk at that point I was told to " just pick him up and carry him, he _only_ a mini" After suffering for hours we finally found a way to end his suffering ( my small animal vet helped us out). So I do know the bitterness and heartache you feel right now. It will get better, I promise. (((hugs)))

Oh and remember Tango has to grieve too, finding him a new home right now is not necessarily going to make him feel better. let him be a comfort to you and you to him. You might be surprised at how well he will adjust to being your one and only.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss and all the heartache and BS you've had to put up with. A vet saying "you're out of my area; I can't help you" is one thing. To say I'll be there and never show up and stop answering calls is another. I would absolutely report that vet and if they ended up having a good reason, then they could defend themselves. It's really unthinkable in my opinion how someone, especially a vet or human doctor, could do that. But that doesn't bring your much-loved horse back.

I am not a vet and have only very little experience with a horse that was poisoned. In my experience, extensive blood work must be done to try and determine what, if anything, is damaged and that can sometimes tell you what the origin of the poison is. Another option can be a stomach tap to examine/test the fluids in there and then also an examination of the throat/esophogus (sp?) to look for damage/burns/irritation. There may be other things, but those are the ones I'm familiar with.

I will still do what you can to push for a vet to do complete blook work on your remaining horse. Possibly he didn't ingest as much of the problem food/hay/weed/etc., but could still need attention to fully recover. I agree with the advice to call your feed store/vets in surrounding areas and ask for the number of someone who might haul the horse for you. In my experience, there are people willing to do that.

I'm praying for you and your remaining horse.


----------



## barnbum (Oct 18, 2011)

GeneaD said:


> Thank you for the advice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad he seems to be doing fine! Thank goodness. Just a heads up that gastroguard is about $56 a tube and that's five doses. Good stuff though. Gosh--I've sent so many prayers for you and your horses. Let's hope the rest is good news. Horses are good therapy--once you've had them, it's hard to go back.



Hugs!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Oct 18, 2011)

_I'm terribly sorry for your loss...._


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 18, 2011)

So glad to hear that Tango seems to be holding his own, is eating grass, drinking and enjoying his apples. Will continue with my prayers for him until you are sure that he is 100%.





Is your normal vet (the one that is away until November) a good one, does he know you and your horses? If so, then I would think that he will be pretty disgusted when he returns from holiday, to find how the other vets in the area have treated you. Maybe he would be the one to lodge any complaints?

You do need to try to get someone to inspect your hay and the berries you found, if only for the sake of tracing other folk who may have also purchased from this farmer's fields (if the berries do prove to be poisonous). I know it is a lot to think about when you are in the middle of all this heartache, but identifying things may also help Tango should he need more treatment when a vet arrives - if one eventually turns up.

((((HUGS))))


----------



## Marty (Oct 19, 2011)

Our nearest hospital is about an hour away so in a dire emergency all my local horse friends and I have had to rely on the local vets, until all of them closed up and moved on except my dog vet. Then we thought we were all saved when a new vet came to town a couple of years ago. I established myself with him right away, was a good client and always paid cash and had my horses under control and up and ready for routine stuff. Then when I had a life and death emergency, he wouldn't even return my repeated calls on his answer machine I was very specific about it being a 911 situation. I spoke calmly and clear and collected and described the problem. After doing first aid all day and all night in hopes he would finally call me, we couldn't wait anymore and I had to haul over to the hospital to get the problem solved. Three dad blasted days later that idiot vet calls me back to schedule an appointment and said he was sorry that he had been very busy. Normally, I usually would allow myself to be treated like a door mat but that time I do not know where I got the guts but I spoke up and told him what I thought about his lack of ethics. That so called vet turned out to be a real nightmare for all of us locals one way or the other who must have gotten his license to practice down at the Walmart. His name is MUD, the word is out on him and he has lost a lot of his clients.

I try to keep every medication I can on hand and so do my horse friends so we can help each other out in a pinch. If things start to get hairy and out of my control, we have to load up and haul. Contact a nearby stable and some local horse folk near by that you can buddy up and network with. They are around you just have to find out where. It really helps.

Again I am sorry you went through this. I'm not trying to give you any vet advise here but I'd give your little guy some Probios also. If you don't have any, I use Dannon or Yoplait yogurt but they really LOVE Activia. I love Gastroguard but if I'm out in a pinch I use Tagamet one or two tabs per day for 30+ days for ulcers. Best wishes. I hope your heart heals soon.


----------



## SHANA (Oct 19, 2011)

I am glad I have a great vet clinic which is over a hour away. If an emergency and my regular vet is to far away they send another of their vets that is closer and phone just before the vet arrives. My vet is one of the top horse vets and the large animal hospital is a 3 hour drive away. Had to take a miniature fillys body there for a necropsy. The people at the large animal hospital came out asking if we needed help with the horses body(guess my vet didn't tell them it was a mini filly). LOL I hope you can find a gd vet for your remaining boy.


----------



## Royal Crescent (Oct 19, 2011)

I agree with Diane's comments! I sure hope he is doing well.

She said-

I keep thinking and thinking about this vet that wouldn't respond, and personally, I think I would give him a very CALM call, and just tell him that because of his negligence and lack of response--especially since he SAID he was coming--Lemby went untreated and died, and that you are filing a complaint with the state licensing bureau. It's one thing if he hadn't said he was coming -- but he did say it, and then didn't come. Whether you do file a comlaint or not, isn't important. But maybe it will make him re-think how he treats people in the future.

I'm sure your regular vet will be appalled with his lack of care and will steer his clients away from this person. I would also share with friends the name of this vet. A hurt to his 'pocketbook' is the least of what should happen to him.

Hopefully, Tango is improving. I believe that the ulcer medications will help, and since it's been 2 days, that most of whatever was in his system is now gone. I saw on the other thread that the berries you found look similar to the common nightshade, so I would be very careful feeding the hay, and would let the hay seller know what happened, so others don't suffer what you've been through. I'm hoping he's still grazing and that the two of you are bolstering each other with love.

Prayers continuing for you!


----------



## albahurst (Oct 19, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope your other boy soon feels well.

Our vet has us keep activated charcoal on hand in the event of poisoning. You might consider it at some point.

We also use Gastro Gard - grass is sometimes the only thing an ulcered horse will eat. There are places to get it cheaper than over $50 tube. I pay $32. So you might want to shop around a bit.

Hugs to you ~


----------

